# Dunk Master Series



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*The dunkmaster series*

An athletic freak... Plays above the rim... Has very big hands... Can put the ball on the floor... Already a very strong built body... Plays with enthusiasm... Must improve his footwork and his jumper... Free-throw shooting and positioning in the rebound are also concerns... Foul prone (HoopsHype.com)
Nene has a contract with his Brazilian team which could scare teams away from taking him this high. But based on 4 games of footage, his potential is among the best in the entire draft. This is not Olumide Oyejede revisited. (A 1999 Nigerian draftee projected by many, this site included, as high as mid first round based on his Hoops Summit performance). Oyedeje would slip to the mid second round. There are not many players who can dunk with the authority that Nene does. He has great strength but Nene also brings finesse with soft touch, good hands, and nimble feet. Nene's upside is considerable. His 7-4 wingspan makes him that much more intriguing for teams. This is a player who due to his relatively unknown basketball history is a real mystery player, and could really be a gem. There hasn't been a Latin American NBA superstar. Dirk Nowitzki is breaking new ground for European stars in the NBA. look for Nene to take a similar role for South America in the next decade.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I love Hilario. Nuggets have a good young player in their mits for the future. Denver also has a SWEET lockeroom for their players. TNT showed it and it looked like spectacular. Damn I wish I played there. Kiki, sign me? :yes:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

anyone know his vert????


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Wilt Chamberlain*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Yao Ming*



















































Anyone got Pics of 7-6 Slavko Vranes who declared for the draft. Where will he be picked but i heard he is more athletic than Yao but is rawer than steak.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Throw it down big fella, throw it down


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Yao Ming*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have gone with sushi


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he is a good dunker though. if he bulks up he could challenge shaq for most dunks (in a season).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice dunks but i keep on hearing about his legendary vertical...i've seen shaq get up a lot higher than that.

and wilt was stronger (in his prime)? i think you can look at a photo and discern that's pretty unlikely.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> he is a good dunker though. if he bulks up he could challenge shaq for most dunks (in a season).


Does he have the record? (i'm sure he does) Do you have the stats on that? I know back when, there was a dude (non-NBA affiliated) that kept track of them...

Anybody?

STuart


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Wilt was one of the top strongest men in the world during his playing carear. I've read many books on him and everyone said this. There was some amazing stories of what he's lifting and other physical things.

And the jumping thing... when he jumps his waist is above a volleyball net. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> nice dunks but i keep on hearing about his legendary vertical...i've seen shaq get up a lot higher than that.
> 
> and wilt was stronger (in his prime)? i think you can look at a photo and discern that's pretty unlikely.


Yeah. I'm sure he was a great athlete and all but there is no way he can jump 55" vertically. No freaking way. Shaq is a great athlete and I believe he had a 32" vertical. I have a hard time imagining Wilt's VJ being THAT much higher.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Shaq?*


----------



## NYMIKE (Jul 19, 2002)

Greatest dunks by Shaq broke the rim in Jersey, one on Shawn Bradley the year Orlando went to the finals, all star game on David Robinson, alley oop dunk to finish off trail blazers in game 7, the support collapse in Phoenix


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Young Fellas*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

no, i don't have any stats on it. he's definitely the all-time leader in career dunks and probably leads the league every year.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Hmm...I know that somebody, somewhere, keeps the dunks stat, because Pau was second in the NBA in dunks last season...behind the large one, of course.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*DunkMaster Hakeem Olajuwon*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster David Robinson*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*DunkMaster Pau Gasol*


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

*Garnett...IN YOUR FACE *


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

That wasnt on Garnett. He drove by KG and dunked over Marc Jackson. Stop BSing.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

hahhahahahah. Thats kg running him into mark jackson so as to avoid a possible blocking foul and set mark jackson up for the block.


More KG unselfishness backfiring.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

He is a terrible dunker. The only reason he dunks is because he is 7 foot.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dunk master threads are fun though~


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> That wasnt on Garnett. He drove by KG and dunked over Marc Jackson. Stop BSing.


I have been searching everywhere for the dunk he posted. Him and Garnett were going at it all day. He stuffed Garnett then came down and pushed him out of the way with the dunk. Does a guy have to be right under the dunker to be dunked on? I think that him being hit pretty hard by Gasol counts as being dunked on. I know you are a Garnett fan, but everyone gets dunked on. Even Michael Jordan.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> He is a terrible dunker. The only reason he dunks is because he is 7 foot.


Vince Carter couldn't dunk if he wasn't 6-6 or whatever.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

gasol is a good dunker, he takes it to the rim every chance he gets. there are plenty of 7 footers that can't dunk like pau can.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Vince Carter couldn't dunk if he wasn't 6-6 or whatever.


actually, he could probably dunk pretty good if he were 5'9 or so...he wouldn't be in the nba though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i want some old ones of drob. back when he could get his head up near the rim.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Compared to other 7 footers he has style, but compared to shooting guards and forwards his dunks look stiff. He barely gets off the floor and he uses his arms to dunk more than his legs. 

Vince carter could dunk if he was shorter. He has the hops where he could dunk if he was almost a foot shorter.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Vince Carter couldn't dunk if he wasn't 6-6 or whatever.


carters 6-7......wow 1 inch


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Brendan Haywood And Kwame Brown*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Eddy Curry*


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Throw it down, big man, throw it down!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Bill Walton HUGE UPS*


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

"throw it down _______'


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

no wonder he hurt his feet so much...that is one hard landing after getting up like that.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Baby Bulls*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Tyson Chandler*


















































EDDY WITH THE BIG GUNS LOL


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um what is the point of*

posting these pictures?? 
why dont u just post them in the sticky on top 
maybe if tyson actually had any offensive game besides dunking then hed actually be worth a lick :whoknows:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hey titus fawk*

give me a good comparison for tyson chandler


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: um what is the point of*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> posting these pictures??
> why dont u just post them in the sticky on top
> maybe if tyson actually had any offensive game besides dunking then hed actually be worth a lick :whoknows:


are you kidding me? these dunk picture threads are great. 

keep it up balla.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Jake Voshkul*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*DunkMaster Shaquille Rashaun O'Neal*





































I THINK THAT IS ERIC MONTROSS


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

funny to see shaq before the 'fat days'


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*shaq is like 8% body fat*

hes def not 'fat'
anyways hey dunkmaster post the rodgrizzard dunk highlites


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Rod Grizzard*


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*throw it down grizzo*

throw it down ..:headbang: good job balla..
theres a pic of him postering mike miller when he was a freshman im tryin to find it :wait: (maybe u can find it) 
anyways what about any pictures from the nbdl .. could u find any of him there


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course grizzoistight would be the first to reply to this thread. I was surprised that he didn't start the thread.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Grizzo, I don't know where you heard that Shaq is 8% body fat, but let me assure you, there's no way in *hell* that that's true. Maybe in 1993.:laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i think i heard it*

from the iraqi minister of information..
anyways jamal crawford is the man


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

You can sure see when Shaq wasn't on steroids!

I've always been more impressed with small/short dunkers, like Spud - 5'7" and he was a slam dunk champion, too!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Robert Traylor*


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Robert Traylor*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!


wow, those are some awsome dunks. :laugh:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Marcus Camby ( Toronto Days)*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster KG*


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Thos dunks are nasty!

I'm guessing. :laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hey man*

your pics arent working
so slow your roll


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Kelvin Cato*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*ROD GRIZZARD SUCKS*

HE HAS NO GAME


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: ROD GRIZZARD SUCKS*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> HE HAS NO GAME


:laugh: BALLA takes a shot at Grizzo... I love it :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Now this is getting a little out of hand


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Now this is getting a little out of hand


True, but I like the pictures.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yea but c'mon.... this is KELVIN freakin CATO people!! :no:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Yea but c'mon.... this is KELVIN freakin CATO people!! :no:



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, these posts are getting plain stupid.:yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Can I make a request for Dunkmaster Danny Schayes?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I just found my new avatar.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i was tryin to do a madsen dunkmaster*

but i could only find one pic  
anyways i know he threw it down at least twice on kg last series..


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Does anyone have the stats about who has the 2nd most dunks this season in the NBA?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Oliver Miller*


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

Where is he now? Have not heard of his whereabouts in a while.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

All I know is that i saw him playing in the summer league last year and he was still 2 overweight 2 make it


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Oliver Miller was great, I bet he can still make a buffet lose money


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Throw it down, fat man!!!

He is playing in Puerto Rico

http://www.latinbasket.com/PURplayer.asp?PlayerID=21530


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Last time I heard he's playing for the Gary Steelheads (getting huge stats as well).


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Chris Marcus*


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

didnt he hurt himself again?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I like how high he has to jump to dunk, that takes like what a 3 inch vertical?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Rasheed Wallace*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Dirk Nowitizki*


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The first pic on the top left*

I think thats the draft pick for the San Antonio Spurs who
was in a car accident.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Keon Clark*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*2004 NBA Slam Dunk Contest*

I Hope a European Player enters cuz i believe not one internaitonal born player has enter


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Seen alot of your posts, just wanted to let you know I appreciate the work you put into them as Im sure alot of other posters do. 

Thanks, keep up the good work.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Throw it down stick man, throw it down


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Pietrus enters he could stand a chance of winning it.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

theses guys are French, and if they enter, only Vince Carter would stand a chance against them.

http://www.com-sport.com/slamnation/videos/
(watch show 4, show 2, show 3)


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Keon Clark as a Raptors!!!

Crap Crap, he would be average 15 and 10 if he playes for the Raptors right now!!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> theses guys are French, and if they enter, only Vince Carter would stand a chance against them.
> 
> http://www.com-sport.com/slamnation/videos/
> (watch show 4, show 2, show 3)


pretty much


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

should be a good competition though- 

richardson comes back to defend?
vince? bend the rules to let him enter?
lebron. i assume he'll be a lock.
wild card here...my personal favourite would be stromile swift to provide some variety. could be a pietrus or outlaw if he comes out.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Those Videos dont work but it sounds like those dinks will be pretty sick. 

Anyone think Emanuel Ginobili can win a dunk contest. HAHA, He has some pretty nice dunks for a foreigner.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

please no more Jason Richardson, not if he comes up with some new dunks!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Those Videos dont work but it sounds like those dinks will be pretty sick.
> 
> Anyone think Emanuel Ginobili can win a dunk contest. HAHA, He has some pretty nice dunks for a foreigner.


Really??

try this

http://www.com-sport.com/slamnation/videos/TheShow4.wmv
http://www.com-sport.com/slamnation/videos/TheShow2.wmv
http://www.com-sport.com/slamnation/videos/TheShow3.wmv


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Chris Kaman*


----------



## JokerToTheThief (Feb 25, 2003)

This guy needs to bulk up badly. Those legs won't look out of place in an Ethiopia famine video.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JokerToTheThief</b>!
> This guy needs to bulk up badly. Those legs won't look out of place in an Ethiopia famine video.


i think those pics are pretty impressive...and i also don't think this kid is going to have trouble bulking up. i'm still really intrigued by this kid and hope the raps don't pass him up with a number 5 pick or something.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.chillballerschill.0catch.com/wallacer.htm

Go to 00-01 season and click on 'Massive one-handed dunk on Clippers'

Thats one of the sickest dunks I've ever seen!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> should be a good competition though-
> 
> richardson comes back to defend?
> ...


throw in TJ ford...havent had a true little man for some time.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Is gonna be hard to come with a new dunk because almost all the good dunks are already taken and has been dunk before.I'll like to see lebron comes with his own original dunk and wins the dunk contest.

remake of Dominique Wilkins vs MJ

Richardson vs Lebron


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Those dunks I saw in the slamnation videos were disgusting! Is it just me, or did one of the guys in there do a 360 under the legs dunk?!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

WOW! That Slam Nation was sick yo. Cartwheel dunks, dunks over cars and double windmills. I serioulsy think a lot of NBA players can do that, but they dont enter the dunk contest and they never have the opportunity to do it in NBA games.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

If you can find any of Pavel Podzokin, Darko, or Sofiklis, I'll be eternally greatful, and spread your praises throughout the land!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

He looks like a rubber-band man.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Those dunks I saw in the slamnation videos were disgusting! Is it just me, or did one of the guys in there do a 360 under the legs dunk?!


Ya, I think there is a 360 between the leg, and there is a between the leg windmill.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> should be a good competition though-
> 
> richardson comes back to defend?
> ...


I'd love to see Stromile enter. He's an outstanding leaper, especially for his size.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i saw this one guy*

do a black flip and dunk it in the air..

anyways... 
lebron i hope brings it stronger than what he did in the mcdonalds game..

when is stevenson gonna be in the dunk contest??

enough of francis and baron davis also in the dunk :sigh: 


by the way im kiddin about the flip but it would have been sick ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the 360 between the legs is a tough one to top- that's now my measuring stick for dunking. vince is a great spinner so he might be able to do something close. there were a few between the leg windmills, by little guys. crazy crazy...gotta love the long distance 360s by the ugly 510er.

vince
lebron
jrich
TJ

i like that


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

funny thing is, all of them are around 6 feet, one of them I think was 5'10" and the two tallest were 6'5" or 6'6" the rest is all around 6'

cart wheel dunk with all the guys sitting on the floor was insane


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Most NBA players are not the best dunkers in the world...they are the best in the NBA therefor they get the most exposure. I have seen playground players do better dunks than many players in the NBA but they can't ball 100 times what NBA players like Vince can.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

All I can say is Damn.:yes:


----------



## fleks (Dec 30, 2002)

*others*

Stacy Augmon..... Shawn Marion.....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thing about VC is he's looking down at the rim when he's throwing his windmills. those guys are smaller which is pretty amazing but its VERY difficult to look much better than vince when you dunk. also, not to take anything away from these amazing dunks, its all about dunking IN nba games, on people, in front of thousands, replayed throughout the nation, soaring like jordan...that's why the dunk comp can't hack it anymore, not because we've seen the dunks in competition before but because we've seen them in games before.

what i'd really like to see is the nba (eventually) stay out of the dunk competition but perhaps sponsoring a world dunk comp with many entrants from all over the world.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

This is what I think the players who should be in the dunk competetion next year

Vince Carter
Ricky Davis
Jason Richardson
LeBron James
Kobe Bryant
Tracy McGrady

The finals would probably be Vince Carter vs Ricky Davis and the winner would be Vince Carter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> This is what I think the players who should be in the dunk competetion next year
> 
> Vince Carter
> ...


lebron might make it because of the hype but i don't see him beating VC.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I never said he would beat Vince I am saying that LeBron should enter, and I think that Vince would win the competetion. Also I think if Vince carter was in it the lastr two years then J Rich woulden't one any of them. vince is a so much better dunker in my opinion and a lot of other people.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> they should screw that stupid rule and free them best dunkers in the league to do whatever they wish to do


Which rule? Travelling?


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

They have no rules in the slam dunk competetion. Also that was a good one H2O Travelling.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Robert Archibald HAHA*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare will be back


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Great picks, but I don't think he has had more than one dunk in the NBA. :no:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster LeBron James*


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Only if Archibald didn't have a bad back, it really held him back in college but I have yet to see him in a pro game so I don't know if his back is still bringing him down, but I bet it is. Archibald has great post moves and at times, played better than Cook in the post. I think he still has a chance to become a good bench player and play some good minutes in the NBA.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man, he either gained some serious vert this year or he can just turn it on. some of his dunks are a little unimpressive but sometimes he just flies his head up to and above the rim.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

BTW, another nice piece of work here balla.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 2004 NBA Slam Dunk Contest*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> I Hope a European Player enters cuz i believe not one internaitonal born player has enter


I don't care as long as my boy Freddie Jones gets a chance to compete. He can truely "THROW IT DOWN!"


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> I never said he would beat Vince I am saying that LeBron should enter, and I think that Vince would win the competetion. Also I think if Vince carter was in it the lastr two years then J Rich woulden't one any of them. vince is a so much better dunker in my opinion and a lot of other people.


i was just suggesting that lebron makes it to the finals against VC.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If anyone saw the McDonald Slam Dunk contest they would know that James can easily get his whole head above the rim.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

No I really doubt it if Ricky Davis enters then for sure the final will be Vince Carter vs Ricky Davis, and then VC will win. Also I think that LeBron will enter for sure.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Only if Archibald didn't have a bad back, it really held him back in college but I have yet to see him in a pro game so I don't know if his back is still bringing him down, but I bet it is. Archibald has great post moves and at times, played better than Cook in the post. I think he still has a chance to become a good bench player and play some good minutes in the NBA.


I watched him in summer league last summer and he was really impressive. He didn't play a lot but when he did he grabbed about every rebound. He was a real presence.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*woah the kid dominated the summer league*

  
that doesnt mean anything lizzy..
i watched miles simon and haslam dominate


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Chris Bosh*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hes not THAT skinny..But he can't be that small for the NBA or he'll get raped


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Yao Part II*


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

balla do ricky davis next


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Shawn Kemp*




























































FAT MAN STILL GOT HOPS


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can these threads please stop?

They are just cluttering up the board with a bunch of pictures. These can all go in the Favorite NBA Pictures Thread.

These posts are getting REALLY annoying.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Can these threads please stop?
> 
> They are just cluttering up the board with a bunch of pictures. These can all go in the Favorite NBA Pictures Thread.
> ...


I don't really mind these threads...


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster D-Miles*


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Can these threads please stop?
> 
> They are just cluttering up the board with a bunch of pictures. These can all go in the Favorite NBA Pictures Thread.
> ...


maybe you could merge all the dunkmaster threads into one "official dunkmaster thread"

http://www.basketballboards.net/for...showresults&searchid=24249&sortby=&sortorder=


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

Actually, I enjoy this threads a lot. I


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Give that man some metabolife, I miss the rainman.

Also, dunk master threads rock. It makes me wanna grab my 

Fu Shnickens CD and 


:headbang:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Keep the dunk master threads alive. These threads are annoying? No way. 

Now come Kobe vs TMac threads, or Grizzo vs the world threads as I like to call them, now they're annoying.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*why dont we show a picture of dmiles*

making a 3pter this year

oh yea he didnt make any :sigh:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Diop and Wagner / Best Freinds*

Since No One likes them anymore this is the Last Dunkmaster Thread


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I like them, if that is worth anything.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think a lotta people still liek dejuan hes a pure scorer with plenty of offensive potential but yeah true every1 has given up on diop


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe you could merge all the dunkmaster threads into one "official dunkmaster thread"
> ...


Yeah, that wouldn't be a bad idea at all...I wouldn't mind if that happened.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Hes not THAT skinny..But he can't be that small for the NBA or he'll get raped


yeah, he's not any skinnier than varejao, in the arms at least. i wish he were getting his head a little closer to the rim on those dunks...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Keep the dunk master threads alive. These threads are annoying? No way.
> 
> Now come Kobe vs TMac threads, or Grizzo vs the world threads as I like to call them, now they're annoying.


:yes:

I like seeing these pictures. Kemp was once a prime time player.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Diop and Wagner / Best Freinds*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Since No One likes them anymore this is the Last Dunkmaster


BOOOOOOOOO... keep them coming...

and do a Jamal Crawford one...


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I like them. Keep em coming


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dunkmaster Diop and Wagner / Best Freinds*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOO... keep them coming...
> ...


dajaun wagner is like one of my fav players if not my favorite player... keep the pics commin.. ive been a die hard cavs and suns fan since the days of kevin johnson... 

byw jamal crawford can dunk?? how well?? ive only seen him play in michigan i think it was....


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Dunkmaster Diop and Wagner / Best Freinds*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> dajaun wagner is like one of my fav players if not my favorite player... keep the pics commin.. ive been a die hard cavs and suns fan since the days of kevin johnson...
> ...


defintely he can dunk... he did an alley oop to himself through traffic during a regular season game VS Seattle... it was pretty sweet...


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll take over for ya if ya quit Balla. :yes:


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, he's not any skinnier than varejao, in the arms at least. i wish he were getting his head a little closer to the rim on those dunks...


Dont worry about his hops bro. They will improve with time as well as his length will grossly make up for any worries you have about his vert. He is still young and growing. His rookie workouts will pay off for some team big time next year.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

it can almost bring tears to one´s eyes seeing how much kemp screwed his career up.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What's up with Kemp's head in the Orlando picture?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

there is a reason why this thread is called "Dunkmaster" not "three point master..."


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

These threads are great, the most annoying thread in this whole board is those T-Mac vs Kobe ones.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Shawn Kemp: one of the prides of Indiana basketball!

Other notables/standouts (those who grew up in Indiana, not just college): Larry Bird, Oscar Robertson, Scott Skiles, Glenn Robinson, Brad Miller, Bonzi Wells, Zach Randolph, Jared Jefferies, 

Others worth mentioning: Eric Montross, Alan Henderson, Bryce Drew, Calbert Chaney


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I got to see the Cavs play one time. My city is not known for basketball, nor do we have a team so it was a pretty special occasion. I remember seeing the team warm up, doing lay up drills. I shouted at the top of my lungs " THROW IT DOWN D-MILES" he looked up into the stands smiled kinda and on his turn to lay the ball on dunked the beejesus out of the ball. It was a pretty cool moment.


In short D-miles rocks your face off.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Rik Smits*


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

How about dunkmaster Darvin Ham? Or Robert Traylor? Or Casey Calvary? They all shattered backboards, so I think it is safe to say they're dunkmasters...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, I miss the Dunkin' Dutchman


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

look at kobe in the first picture, its like the first time he's seen a dunk


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Who is Smits dunking on while he's in the Marist uniform? Is that Jerome Lane (speaking of dunkmasters...)?


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

I JUST LOVE THESE DUNKMASTER THREADS !!!!!! POST MORE MOREEEEE PLZ !!!!!I WANNA SEE A MENKGE BATEER DUNKMASTER THREAD !!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i wanna see a tj ford dunkmaster thread, or a danny ainge dunk master thread... hahahhaha


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*where is the dunk on nash*

i think he called it the mcnashty


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

i think i am OFFICIALLY in  with these dunkmaster threads now its just such a BEAUTIFUL thing to watch


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Man I miss the Dutchmaster.  There aren't any other white guys left who pull their socks up all the way like Smits used to.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Man I miss the Dutchmaster.  There aren't any other white guys left who pull their socks up all the way like Smits used to.


I couldn't stand Smits... he always use to annoy me when he would whine about calls when the Pacers played the Bulls....


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hahahah i replied to this thread even before i saw the pics... funny funny post.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hollly crap i just saw that flyin dutchman pic.. the red one... the toothpics got hops!!!!!!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Emeka Okafor*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Theo Ratliff*


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*frosty*

sad how the rainman looks more like a snowman nowadays.....


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

He's gonna be something. I cant believe Uconn lost in the Semis. I had them beating Texas.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

I like these threads, but only when they are of College/high school/Euro players, or retro pictures.

Those pics of Keon Clark back in his UNLV days were sic!!!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Jermaine O'Neal*


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Multiple pictures that don't work and I am with the people that don't like these threads, they are starting to get on my nerves, it was ok at first but 1 every hour is getting annoying.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Darvin Ham*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Glenn Robinson*


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Janet Reno*


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

lol wheres the dunk?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

:laugh: 

Ask Balla123456789


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Brandon Hunter ( SICK PICKS)*


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh.. Mad upzzz!

(I don't have any opinion on reno.. just felt like making this post more 'official' to support Balla's 'DunkMaster" posts..)

BTW, I am much better editing images.. Just slapped this together in like 30 seconds..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

LMAO...


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

:rotf:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

LMAO!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Who's Janet Reno? :uhoh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Who's Janet Reno? :uhoh:


Attorney General


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

http://members.tripod.com/~dunker/grobinson2.jpg

pretty good picture here


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Too bad that on that first picture Okur packed him on that dunk attempt.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Who's Janet Reno? :uhoh:


This should clear some stuff up:










She approved of this:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Multiple pictures that don't work and I am with the people that don't like these threads, they are starting to get on my nerves, it was ok at first but 1 every hour is getting annoying.


That's your opinion. I like these threads, especially Shawn Kemps.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Multiple pictures that don't work and I am with the people that don't like these threads, they are starting to get on my nerves, it was ok at first but 1 every hour is getting annoying.


honestly, this reply post is MUCH more annoying than the thread. trust me.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I did too:sigh:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> honestly, this reply post is MUCH more annoying than the thread. trust me.


Your reply is much more annoying than this thread also, so right back at you, we are all entitled to our own opinions. If you don't want to post about them on this thread, go to the suggestions forum where I have been posting mine about this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

These threads are top notch. Always good to come home and see a guys dunks from his younger days to how he dunks now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought Colin Powell was the attorney general??


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Give that man some metabolife, I miss the rainman.
> 
> Also, dunk master threads rock. It makes me wanna grab my
> ...


:woot:


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I did too:sigh:


me 3


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Too bad that on that first picture Okur packed him on that dunk attempt.


those are just minute details... it'll be ok its still a cool pic

keep the dunkmaster threads comin, i love them


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

Darvin Ham is a great dunker, his vertical in his prime must have been huge. How about the pic of him at Texas Tech ripping down the backboard against NC. I love dunkmasters! They should have thier own catagory


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Theo Ratliff*

The funny thing is, none of these pics are in a Hawks uniform. hahahahaha


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

That's a sweet HS pic of Montross vs. Shaq


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I thought Colin Powell was the attorney general??


Janet Reno was attorney general under the Clinton Administration.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Janet Reno*

Thats good stuff robyg1974

JRen got mad ups.

Stuart


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Alonzo Mourning*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Dikembe Mutombo*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> Your reply is much more annoying than this thread also, so right back at you, we are all entitled to our own opinions. If you don't want to post about them on this thread, go to the suggestions forum where I have been posting mine about this.


actually i'm fine with posting my opinions on this thread.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Manute Bol*


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I wonder if hes jumping at all


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dunkmaster Minut Bol is kinda silly. You should have added pictures of him in Hockey Skates.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> http://members.tripod.com/~dunker/grobinson2.jpg
> 
> pretty good picture here


the link doesn't work


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Rick Rickert*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Jerry Holman ( Nice Picks)*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Eddie Robinson*


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Dunkmaster Eddie Robinson*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!


Ah, Eddie Robinson from Flint, Michigan. :yes:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Dunkmaster Minut Bol is kinda silly. You should have added pictures of him in Hockey Skates.


I saw that on sportscenter. Funny stuff.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I like these threads but the problem is most of the pics wouldn't show.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

look at the white guy in the background

hes thinking


I wish I could jump that high. Heck, I wish I could jump.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

These are nice pictures, and I can understand Rickert, but Holman? And why did you put some of these pictures in there twice?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Multiple pictures that don't work and I am with the people that don't like these threads, they are starting to get on my nerves, it was ok at first but 1 every hour is getting annoying.


It's not like the posts are in camo, if you don't like them don't click. He is not using Jedi mind tricks to get you to click his links.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not like the posts are in camo, if you don't like them don't click. He is not using Jedi mind tricks to get you to click his links.



Wait you mean if Ignore something it won't show up on my screen?


Also, props to uzi, I hope he goes to the spurs perfect fit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> More then half of the "dunkmasters" you have posted cant dunk fopr crap. These threads are getting really annoying.


I disagree


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Appreciate the work he does, its not like he is posting spam or anything. The threads are fun to look and great to reminisce (sp?) about. 

I love Alonzo Mourning and this is a nice attribute to him. Come to the Pistons Zo!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think this thread was made in jest, wasn't Bol a threepoint shooter somewhat?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes he had range to hit threes and he soemtimes did but he usually just stood under the basket with his hands up his job was to block shots he averaged more blocks than points 4 his career and barely more rebounds than blocks and i also checked his 3pt % it was not 2 mcuh more than 200 so he wasnt a good 3 poitn shooter but yeah its incredible he shot em at all


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

is that bottom one Dikembe?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

That's funny, I always thought Rickert was more like Beaker from the Muppets, not a 'dunkmaster'.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

lmao
Good now i knwo im not the onyl 1 that thinks hes the funniest lookin person theyve ever seen


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Please... Chris Kaman is far and away the funniest looking person in the draft!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I dont knwo i just knwo theyre both 2 of the ugliest guys ive ever seen 2 hard 2 choose but i think i pick rickert becuase he looks so much goofier with the spiky hair


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

darvin ham is the man


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I would have liked to see him in the dunk contest.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*The New Dunkmaster Series*

*This is all of the Dunkmaster threads merged--BEEZ*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice pics actually


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> That's funny, I always thought Rickert was more like Beaker from the Muppets, not a 'dunkmaster'.


 :naughty: to shame Mr. Young, to shame!:curse: Don't rip on my man like that, he will prove you wrong when he gets into the league....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

all college dunkmaster threads have been merged.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Damn Balla, you've made quite a name for yourself. Keep it up, I like them!


----------



## fats (Mar 26, 2003)

*dunkmaster mark madsen.*

i took this picture at summer league last year when he dunked on eddie griffin.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Elton Brand*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Chris Kaman*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Chris Wilcox*


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

They were merged...without including "Dunkmaster Janet Reno." This is a travesty...!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Thank you Balla123456789!!!*



> Dunkmaster Jerry Holman ( Nice Picks)


Thanks for those picks, at least some one in here gives my man Jerry some props!:yes: He is a talented player and can obviously throw it down, I think he should make NBDL team or make in in Europe. Very athletic big man with a solid offensive game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> They were merged...without including "Dunkmaster Janet Reno." This is a travesty...!


You didnt look TMOD

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27759&perpage=15&pagenumber=13


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You should have some pics in here of the best in game dunkers in the NBA right now. Amare, TMac, Ricky, Kobe..

Don't have the webspace to upload some Amare dunks unfortunately.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster CARLOS BOOOOOZER*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Dan Gadzuric*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You're supposed to post these in the official Dunkmaster thread. That's why they were merged....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Throw it down Dutchman, Throw it down!!!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Dennis Rodman*












































Bradley is so tall his head is near the rim kinda freaky.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster C-WEBB*


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Why is this in the NBA Draft Forum? NBA, maybe. College, maybe. But don't trash the NBA Draft Forum please.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

There is a Dunkmaster thread you know.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You're supposed to post these in the official Dunkmaster thread. That's why they were merged....


Someone else noticed! :yes:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Shaq ( Orlando Days)*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

That Sheed alley oop dunk was just..crazy


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Jason Fraser*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that B and W pic is SWEET!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Charles Barkley*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice pics, but is this guy ever going to live up to his billing?

-Tim


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster TRACTOR TRAYLOR*


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Loren Woods*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm sure he was a great athlete and all but there is no way he can jump 55" vertically. No freaking way. Shaq is a great athlete and I believe he had a 32" vertical. I have a hard time imagining Wilt's VJ being THAT much higher.


Well Pinball believe it http://www.nba.com/warriors/history/Dupree_Chamberlain.html


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Amytiville....??.....


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Amytiville....??.....


Amityville was his high school. Upstate New York. Home of the famous Amityville Massacre.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dunkmaster Tim Duncan*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Pinball believe it http://www.nba.com/warriors/history/Dupree_Chamberlain.html


wow, he said it so it must be true. wilt DID NOT have a 50 inch vert in the same terms that we now meaure vertical. if that number has any base in reality it is derived from his highjumping (verts that we regularly talk about are measured off two feet power jumps) and i think it must be the difference between the top of your hips standing and the height that you clear. since wilt could clear 7'2, 50 inches would put his hips at three feet (which is obviously WAY too low)- i think its pretty easy to see that this 50 inch has been VASTLY inflated by legend.


----------



## cuse4415 (May 1, 2003)

Amityville is actually on Long Island, not upstate. I went to see Fraser play a few times and I knew he would not live up to the hype, at least in his first year. He did not have the work ethic that is necessary to play Big East basketball. Sure, he dominated when he wanted to, but only because of his size. He did not hustle up and down the court and numerous times he would wait on the other end of the floor while his much smaller teammates were working hard for a rebound.

I went to Jay Wright's camp last summer and he worked us very hard. Fraser has the size and the athletic ability to be a great player, he just has to learn how to work and improve. I believe Jay Wright can do this, but it might be somewhat difficult....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, he said it so it must be true. wilt DID NOT have a 50 inch vert in the same terms that we now meaure vertical. if that number has any base in reality it is derived from his highjumping (verts that we regularly talk about are measured off two feet power jumps) and i think it must be the difference between the top of your hips standing and the height that you clear. since wilt could clear 7'2, 50 inches would put his hips at three feet (which is obviously WAY too low)- i think its pretty easy to see that this 50 inch has been VASTLY inflated by legend.


No Skywalker, I think you forget or didnt know the type of athlete that wilt Chamberlin was. It doesnt matter how it was measured inches is inches. That cant be changed. This information wasnt basketball information. He was a frequenter of triatholons and things of that sort. I think many people put to much stock in what an individual was not able to do when you dont have facts. This is not a knock against you by the way. I'm telling you this because when I was in elementary school years and years ago I did a report on Wilt Chamberlin. Certain information concerning him I do know and or remember. I know that the 50 inch vert is true and he probably maxed out at 54.


----------



## fleks (Dec 30, 2002)

uhhh you can do triathlon all day all night for one whole year and you wont jump high, because it is not an explosivity discipline.
I agree Chamberlain could get his head over the rim easily, but ain't no way he could jump 50 inches, even with a running start i doubt he could have jumped so high, but no far away from that mark.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleks</b>!
> uhhh you can do triathlon all day all night for one whole year and you wont jump high, because it is not an explosivity discipline.
> I agree Chamberlain could get his head over the rim easily, but ain't no way he could jump 50 inches, even with a running start i doubt he could have jumped so high, but no far away from that mark.


He did. The point I am making is that individuals are saying this like its an unattainable feat when its not. Your doubt is very wrong. I was making a point with the triathalon statemtent because basketball was not the only sport he was involved in. Please read up first before you can comment. I have given facts and I am still being disputed. ITs cool and understandable, many of you were not around back then to know and or havent researched him in that manner


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He did. The point I am making is that individuals are saying this like its an unattainable feat when its not. Your doubt is very wrong. I was making a point with the triathalon statemtent because basketball was not the only sport he was involved in. Please read up first before you can comment. I have given facts and I am still being disputed. ITs cool and understandable, many of you were not around back then to know and or havent researched him in that manner


Beez, you're dead wrong on this one. I just did a little research and descovered his highjump record to be 6'6 (i've only heard that he could high jump his height). Subract 54 inches from that and you're left with 2 feet- could you possibly explain why highjump vert is measured from ones' knees? even if it is, this number has no realistic application. there is no way that wilt had a 54 inch vert off a power step, i have yet to see his head anywhere close to the rim on a dunk and getting his head to rim and that would only put his vert at 34 inches. you're the one buying into the hype (legend) without any strong evidence. i know all about wilt's athleticism but he didn't have a 50 inch vert.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

from what i've read, it appears that wilt claimed his vert was around 50 inches, which to me seems like an out and out lie. seriously, that's about 6 inches higher than vince carter's vert and he's pretty much the greatest high flyer the nba has ever seen. don't believe everything you read. the doctor is searching for a video of his globetrotter days- has anyone seen it or any clips of wilt getting his head over the rim? i'd love to hear some details.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> from what i've read, it appears that wilt claimed his vert was around 50 inches, which to me seems like an out and out lie. seriously, that's about 6 inches higher than vince carter's vert and he's pretty much the greatest high flyer the nba has ever seen. don't believe everything you read. the doctor is searching for a video of his globetrotter days- has anyone seen it or any clips of wilt getting his head over the rim? i'd love to hear some details.


So basically what you are saying is dont beleive everything I read but what you read is fact. but I'm wrong your right see the other thread.


----------



## fleks (Dec 30, 2002)

sure Chamberlain could get is head at the rim level on a dunk. I had found a picture some months ago
I don't know if I 've put the pic on my old site. (http://dunker.tripod.com)


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Standing Tall and Talented*


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

merged


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Bump....isn't this supposed to be the thread for all the dunkmaster posts?


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Standing Tall and Talented*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!


Wow. That's.. 
wow


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice thread, deserves a bump.


----------

